
Kraftwerk lawsuit in Germany rules artistic freedom trumps Copyright - 6stringmerc
http://pitchfork.com/news/65839-kraftwerk-lose-hip-hop-copyright-case/
======
6stringmerc
In case somebody thinks the title is misleading, here's text from the article
that is important:

> _The court argued that composers should be able to create work without
> financial risks or restrictions. Sampling is therefore allowed, as long as
> the new work does not directly compete with the sampled work and does not
> financially harm the patent holders, the court ruled._

That's a pretty clear change to the notion of Copyright and compensation.

